

This Ethiopian village has gained wealth, but has bred hostility - genofon

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pri.org&#x2F;stories&#x2F;2013-12-12&#x2F;ethiopian-village-has-gained-wealth-has-bred-hostility
======
rubixify
Please submit a link next time rather than a text post.

~~~
genofon
sorry was my mistake

------
bbissoon
Linked version: [http://pri.org/stories/2013-12-12/ethiopian-village-has-
gain...](http://pri.org/stories/2013-12-12/ethiopian-village-has-gained-
wealth-has-bred-hostility)

------
FlyingCocoon
What is the author trying to say, i didn't get it.

~~~
DanBC
40 years ago someone set up a village. The founder was entrepreneurial, and
wanted to foster that spirit. The inhabitants of that village don't follow an
organised religion. That means that every day can be a work day. Men and women
can do all jobs. That means that there are more workers available to do the
work.

These three things have made the village prosperous.

But the village is disliked by neighbouring villages. One reason given for
that dislike is the lack of organised religion.

Gentle ongoing communication is breaking down that hostility, and is bringing
more people into this village to do business. This might lead to some of the
village's practices spreading to other places, thus helping reduce poverty.

This is a radio piece and should be listened to rather than read.

